# Casio A158 & A159



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Can anyone tell me the differences between the Casio A158W and A159W
thanks pjh


----------



## Tom Yeshuah (Apr 9, 2009)

The A159 has a semi adjustable folded link bracelet with clasp and is made in Japan.
and the A158 has a fully adjustable one of lower quality and is made in China.

A159:
http://www.golden8ts.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=203

A158:
http://www.golden8ts.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=69&products_id=231


----------



## rokend (Jan 25, 2018)

I'm been searching for ages. Does anyone know where to get genuine A159 Made In Japan? All I can see in eBay is listings from Phillipines with no obvious signs that it's original (covered bar codes etc..)

Thanks for help!


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

rokend said:


> I'm been searching for ages. Does anyone know where to get genuine A159 Made In Japan? All I can see in eBay is listings from Phillipines with no obvious signs that it's original (covered bar codes etc..)
> 
> Thanks for help!


https://www.ebay.com/p/Casio-Vintag...Date-Alarm-Light-Watch-A159wa-A159/1737701110
here is a Singapore online store...


----------



## rokend (Jan 25, 2018)

What are the chances that it's not the fake one?


----------



## Cikgu Tan (Jul 15, 2021)

Tom Yeshuah said:


> The A159 has a semi adjustable folded link bracelet with clasp and is made in Japan.
> and the A158 has a fully adjustable one of lower quality and is made in China.
> 
> A159:
> ...


A158 can be from Thailand. Those sold in japan are from Thailand. 


wongthian2 said:


> Casio Vintage Retro Digital Silver Unisex Day Date Alarm Light Watch A159wa A159 for sale online | eBay
> here is a Singapore online store...


I have one. The A158. It says Japan DH. I'm from Malaysia and I think mine is from Singapore. It's original because non-ori Casio (metal) is allergic on my skin. Those from Singapore are original Casios. A lot may look exactly the same but are not. 40 years wearing Casio and I still make mistakes.


----------

